

Is your website hosted in a dodgy neighborhood? - howaboutit
http://viewdns.info/reverseip

======
hotdox
My two cents:

-Trash out www. from urls

-Does not follow redirects

So it can not reach my app engine application on custom godaddy domain

-For big registers (as godaddy redirect server) top 1000 list is not so informative, as there are many trash hosts. It all starts from digits (and consist of digits). Showing hosts starts from letters, may help

------
nodata
Oops <http://viewdns.info/reverseip/?host=127.0.0.1>

~~~
hughesey
Guess some people preferred something other than 'localhost'!

------
mooism2
I put in the hostname of my virtual server, but it did not tell me about any
of the sites I host there.

------
fayafa
How it works?

